# New and desparate, slow rising betas



## SoCalGal (Jul 26, 2013)

Although this is week started out so well with a strong first beta after FET (2day3 embryos), the numbers aren't rising enough.   We're waiting to test again tomorrow morning but the docs have told us to not be too optimistic. I miscarried three months ago at week 6 with a fresh cycle (2 day3 embryos) and this was the first time with a new clinic focused on treating my NKC/autoimmune issues. The waiting on tomorrow's third beta test to determine if we're doomed again feels unbearable. Any helpful advice and support would be hugely appreciated.   for a miracle!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

SoCalGal, thinking of you this morning, I hope you get good news from the clinic.

             

Sue


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi SoCalGal,

I had this on my first cycle. I was so thrilled to get BFP and felt cheated when they told me it might be ectopic. The limbo period waiting to find out is incredibly hard.

However, please don't give up hope. I also had slow rise between 14dpo and 21dpo this cycle, and was told not to hope too much (I nearly bought a bottle of wine on the way home I was so convinced it had failed again) but I am now 9 weeks.
We got a miracle reprieve, so you might be lucky too.

Did they tell you your HCG levels? There are calculators on the web (try http://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator) which can help you visualize your results.
I'll be keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you,
Dixie


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi SoCalGal,

I had initially good betas, doubling in under 48hours, then after a bleed further tests showed only a small rise. After a very anxious week I fortunately remained pregnant with a single baby.

As my clinic explained, a beta that starts off good but doesn't double as quick as expected but does continue rising often represents a twin pregnancy where one fails and the other keeps going. I had 3 transferred, of which 2 were good quality, & as you had 2 put back as well this may be what has happened.

Fingers crossed your result brings good news,

B xxx


----------



## SoCalGal (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you so much, ladies for the words of encouragement, links, and personal success stories. It has really helped give me some hope! My 1st beta (Mon, 16dpo) = 213.5 (totally strong), 2nd (Wed) = 293 (only 37% rise and docs told to expect the worse), and 3rd (Fri) = 451 (56% increase but still lower than normal)  The doc is still not too hopeful as he wanted my numbers in the 600s today and has ordered me to stop the Clexane and aspirin and to tapper off the steroids. We're going to continue with the progesterone and estrogen support and wait to test again on Sunday morning. Arrggggg, I think I may go crazy and drive my poor DH insane with me. The docs thought they saw a small "dot" in my uterus during the scan yesterday, but couldn't rule out the ectopic risk.  I'm not sure what to think - keep preparing for the worst or focus on all the   and hope for a miracle. Thank you again for your replies.


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

SoCalGal

I really feel for you, what a nightmare of a few days so am sending lots and lots of positive thoughts for you    and a great big virtual hug   I suggest hoping for a miracle until you know one way or another.  There have been plenty of examples of miracles here so they are possible...

Fingers crossed for a good result

Morag


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

all you can do is hope, everything crossed for you


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

My favourite approach is to hope for the best, prepare for the worst. DH is more 'expect the best, ignore any other possibility'! You need to do whatever works for you.
Hopefully bombshell will be right, and the slow rise will be from loss of a multiple. 

Best of luck,
Dx


----------



## SoCalGal (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks again, ladies. And here I thought the 2ww would be the worst of it. Today's beta (22dpo) = 747, which according to the BabyMed HCG calculator is within a "normal" range (65.6% 2-day increase, doubling every 2 days, 18 hours) but the clinic is still very concerned that my numbers weren't up to 900 today. They also want to wait until Friday to test again.    We're somewhat more hopeful at the increase then we were two days ago, but still anxious about surviving this week with my sanity in check (it also happens to be our anniversary and DH's birthday, which I don't want to ruin with worry, fear, crying, and negativity)! While we wait out the next 5 days, are there things I could be eating/drinking or doing (i.e. rest, acupuncture) to help this one to grow? Also, is there another forum group I should move to (since I'm new, I'm not sure what's appropriate).

Bombsh3ll: They acknowledged the possibility of a "vanishing" twin today and I praying that it (and the FET) could explain my slow rising/lower betas. Did yours follow a similar progression? 

I can't thank you all enough for the encouragement. It's been a huge help!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

there is a page called 'waiting for early scans' which is full of people who have had BFPs but are then waiting to find out more, you could try there if you want a thread to join... 

come on embie, hang in there!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312380.970


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi SoCalGal,

That's really encouraging your beta is continuing to rise 

Mine continued to rise at less than double in 48 hours after I had the bleed, there was a week between tests where it had only doubled twice in a whole week. 

It sounds awful to hope that you've "only" lost one of twins, but I do think it sounds  like that. When I'd lost all hope & just wanted to stop the meds my clinic coordinator said that as long as it is going up, there is something developing & progressing in there & not to give up.

Stay strong, I will keep everything crossed for you.

B xxx


----------

